
Time Protection: The Missing OS Abstraction [pdf] - ingve
https://ts.data61.csiro.au/publications/csiro_full_text//Ge_YCH_19.pdf
======
jph
Abstract summary: Timing channels enable data leakage that threatens the
security of computer systems.... We argue that OSes must provide time
protection, the temporal equivalent of the established memory protection, for
isolating security domains.

------
niftich
Discussion also at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19669380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19669380)

